# #60 Drill Bits (.040") Where Buy?



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

The #60 drill bit I had been using to drill pilot holes into the OSB roadbed for the #19 nails holding down my HO flex track finally broke after over 120 holes...where can I get some replacement bits fast?

Thanks,
Water Stop


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Try your local hardware store first. If no success, McMasterCarr has them:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-drill-bits/=x0pnkw


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Drill bits*

Waterstop;

Thinking a #60 was pretty small, I just went and checked my miniature drill set. Bigest one in it is #61. I think you're looking for just one or two #60 bits anyway, not a whole set. A #60 may be "on the cusp" between what a hardware store carries, and what a hobby shop does. 
I agree with the previous post, try your hardware store first. If that doesn't work and you don't have a hobby shop nearby; try the one I use at, ([email protected]) They stock small drills individually, you don't have to buy a set if you don't want to.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan

PS. Where in Calif. is Apple Valley? I think I may have been there once during some festival related to the apple harvest, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Isn't Apple Valley the home of Roy Rogers and Dale Evans? North of San Bernadino on I15......


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

The difference between a #60 and 3/64 isn't worth fighting over - and the hardware store will have those.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If all else fails, Micromart is the source for all 'exotic' modelling tools.
They have a small set of the micro drill bits.

Don


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY DON R,


I bought a set of 30 small Metric drills, from 1/2mm to 3.0mm, including three 1mm, which is #60 drill size.

Only $3.95 for the set at Harbor Freight Tools.

Water Stop


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Water Stop

You done good. Sure a lot cheaper than Micromark.
And likely just as useful.

Harbor Freight is my favorite shopping spot.

Some say their tools are not durable. In actual
practice, I don't use my tools often enough
to wear them out.

Don


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

"Some" just don't know how to use their tools. I've had a $20 angle-grinder for about 10 years now. A couple years back I was starting a rather large project (building an off-road bumper for my truck) and was worried that the grinder was heating up when doing large cuts (I assumed the bearings were giving out), so I picked up a second one. I ended up keeping a grinding wheel on one and a cutoff wheel on the other, finished the entire project and both are still working just fine. It seems like when the expensive name-brand tools wear out, I always hit up HF for a cheap replacement, and then never have to buy a new one. In fact my next large purchase is going to be a decent air compressor from HF so I can sandblast my motorcycle frame, paint it up, and start putting parts back on... maybe then I can find some workbench space again!


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY NEW GUY,

None of the hardware stores, indluding Home Depot, Lowes, Sears, and Osh carry any drill bit smaller than 1/16".

Only Harbor Freight does.

Also, 3/64" is 0.048", which would be too big a pilot hole for my #19 nails going into 1/2" OSB.

Nope...3/64" won't do...only #60 (0.040") or 1.0mm (0.394") drills the proper pilot hole for me

WATER STOP


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Water Stop -- you should have looked at Ace Hardware. The one here carries all the bits down to #60. But you sure won't find them cheap!


----------

